# Abu-Dhabi Visa Cancellation during probation period



## ali.abuyousef (Sep 25, 2013)

Dear,

Please advise me regarding my case, as I working now in the Dubai with Abu-Dhabi Visa and I am still in the probation period for the job, now I get a new job and want to resign, the job in another country and they want to joint after three days, so I cannot start my visa cancellation now, my question If I resigned now and traveled to the another country then returned back in 1 to 2 months to start the cancel my visa, will be any illegality in this or will put me in any ban or blacklist, I will email the current company with resignation and telling them that.

Please advise me.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

you will be banned i suspect.


----------

